

DNSCrypt Encrypts Your DNS Traffic Because There’s Always Someone Out To Get You - vijayr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/05/dnscrypt-encrypts-your-dns-traffic-because-theres-always-someone-out-to-get-you/

======
mukyu
No source, no actual mention of how it works besides curve25519, and only
available for 'Mac'.

I don't have a lot of confidence that this is secure or useful, but it sounds
like it is already useless because it fails over to normal DNS and the
attacker this is targeted at can just as easily block the traffic and force
you to downgrade.

~~~
davidu
It doesn't failover to normal DNS. That's available (off by default) for those
folks who place continuity above security.

Life's full of tradeoffs.

Source is on GH -- <http://github.com/opendns/dnscrypt-proxy>

